# صور المرأة السامرية مع السيد المسيح !!!



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)




----------



## أَمَة (17 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا دونا على الصورتين الجميلتين جدا​​​*
*انا احب كثيرا قصة السامرية عند البئر وحديثها مع السيد المسيح   **في إنجيل يوحنا*
*وخصوصا رده عليها الذي **لي معه اختبار روحي غني جدا*
*وكل الشكر للرب يسوع المسيح الذي أحبنا أولا*
*له المجد كل حين - آمين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2009)

*شكرا دندن علي الصور الجميله


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

صور جميله  

ميررررررررسى على الصور يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2009)

أمة قال:


> *شكرا يا دونا على الصورتين الجميلتين جدا​​​*
> *انا احب كثيرا قصة السامرية عند البئر وحديثها مع السيد المسيح   **في إنجيل يوحنا*
> *وخصوصا رده عليها الذي **لي معه اختبار روحي غني جدا*
> *وكل الشكر للرب يسوع المسيح الذي أحبنا أولا*
> *له المجد كل حين - آمين*​



*ميرسى يا أمه 
نورتى بمشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا دندن علي الصور الجميله
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى يا  مايكل على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله
> 
> ميررررررررسى على الصور يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى يا  كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2009)

*حلوين خالص .. ثانكس*​


----------



## badir_koko (18 يناير 2009)

*أنا معجب بالقصة دي قوي
ميرسي دونا ع الصورتين​*


----------



## botros_22 (18 يناير 2009)

جميل جـــدا شكرا لكى​


----------



## tenaaaa (18 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايديك حلو اوي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوين خالص .. ثانكس*​



*نورت يا مارسيلينو وشكرا على مشاركتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

badir_koko قال:


> *أنا معجب بالقصة دي قوي
> ميرسي دونا ع الصورتين​*



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

butrus قال:


> جميل جـــدا شكرا لكى​



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> تسلم ايديك حلو اوي​


*
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_روعه يا دونا بجد
تسلم ايدك
شكرا كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتيك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه يا دونا بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتيك​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

شئ جميل ورائع 
مشكوووور لكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*حلوين يا دونا
ميرسى كتير ليكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2009)

حوسو قال:


> شئ جميل ورائع
> مشكوووور لكم



*شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوين يا دونا
> ميرسى كتير ليكى*



*ميررسى يا قمرر على مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## vetaa (12 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا دونااااااا
روووووووووعه الصور
وانا حقيقى بحب السامرية

عسل يا دونا دايما
*​


----------



## tena_tntn (12 مارس 2009)

صور جميلة جدا
مرسي


----------



## apeer zaghloul (18 مارس 2009)

thanks for you


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا دونااااااا
> روووووووووعه الصور
> وانا حقيقى بحب السامرية
> 
> ...



*أنتى بقى  اللى عسل وسكر يا أحلى فيتو فى دنيتى
ميرسى يا مدلعانى ربنا يخليكى ليا :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> صور جميلة جدا
> مرسي



*ميررررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2009)

apeer zaghloul قال:


> thanks for you



*ميررررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 مارس 2009)

جمال جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر على الصور الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> جمال جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا قمر على الصور الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك



*ميررررسى يا قمرر على مشاركتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
مرسيه ليك دونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> مرسيه ليك دونا​*



* ميررسى ليكى انتى يا قمررررر*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا دونا
على الصور الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي دونا 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على الصور الجميلة
> ودمتى بود​









[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي دونا
> سلام المسيح ​*








[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


>








[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


>



*ميرررسى يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى يا هابى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

صور جميلة
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> صور جميلة
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي



*ميرسى يا اروجتى
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*صور فى منتهى الروووعه
شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور فى منتهى الروووعه
> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم​*






*الف شكر على مرورك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​








[/url][/IMG]​


----------

